# Daily Meditation/Affirmation Thread



## ashmamma84 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am a big believer in positive affirmations. I say them everyday; several times a day. I feel like the more I say them, or rather the more I speak life into them, the more my behavior mirrors them. Things are brought to fruition.

I think sometimes as women we carry such a heavy load - we are mothers, daughters, partners, sisters, etc. And we are tending to the needs and the duties of those roles, but so often we forget about ourselves. We forget to stake a claim in what we need and want. Let's bring some of that back.

My hope is that this thread will be uplifting and inspiring to us all. I don't want women not to share because they don't feel they have anything profound or witty to add. Everyones affirmation counts. Let's all share!

I will start:

I am healthy in mind, body and soul. I am whole.


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 13, 2009)

There is no problem that doesn't have a solution: If it doesn't have a solution, there is nothing you can do to solve it and therefore it's not a real problem--it's a wish, a fantasy, an anxiety, an imagined something... but not a real problem. Stop worrying, get out of your head, and instead do your best to find real solutions to real problems.


----------



## olwen (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't really do affirmations, but I do have a sort of guiding principle that drives me. I consider it part of my goal in life to not waste my energy on the kinds of things that would hinder my personal development. Could be a person, an emotion, a task, anything that would prevent me from improving myself. You can get tired really quickly in a fat body, both mentally and physically so all the energy I have is precious. I hate to waste it.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 14, 2009)

What ever you are going through will get better..If it was brought to you then you will be brought through it..Just be patient and give it time...

Remember that you are loved so much..No matter what anyone tells you..*You are loved!*


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 14, 2009)

You are OK.
You are OK.
YOU ARE OK.



Simple but it works for me. :bow:


----------



## steely (Aug 14, 2009)

Walk your talk.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 14, 2009)

One of my favorites to use is this

The only peoples opinions that matter are those of people you love and respect.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 15, 2009)

The qualities/characteristics I respond to in others tells me something about myself.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 16, 2009)

I refuse to allow obstacles consume my attention in the present moment.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 16, 2009)

OOoOOOo good thread, Ashmamma!  :bow:

I have a cassette that I listen to sometimes- it is the "Love/Wisdom Meditation"


"I ask for assistance from my higher power in releasing and transforming any and all non-loving thought forms and energies into the fire of divine love"

It works for me


----------



## steely (Aug 17, 2009)

Today I choose to have a great day. I choose to love and accept myself. I choose to let go of negativity, low self esteem and any blocks to having a great day. Take a deep breath and have a great day.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 17, 2009)

If you make a decision and believe it is the right one,stand by it..Do not live life with regrets because life is to damn short!


----------



## steely (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm happy, I'm feeling glad, I got sunshine in a bag
I'm useless but not for long the future is coming on.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 18, 2009)

BBW Forum I realize but this is something I've definitely learned from women so hope this is OK? There is almost no problem that can't be solved by communication. Good listeners can move the tallest mountains that talkers pile up. :bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the people in my life and look forward to more wonderful people showing up.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 19, 2009)

I find myself thinking 
"different strokes for different folks"
daily.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 19, 2009)

... and to add on to that...

The worst thing someone can tell you is "No."

Thinking of that gives me the confidence to tell and ask people things I would have never had the courage to.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 19, 2009)

This cracked me up so much. It really does sound like something you'd hear from a cassette 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "I ask for assistance from my higher power in releasing and transforming any and all non-loving thought forms and energies into the fire of divine love"
> 
> It works for me


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 19, 2009)

Today I know there are no accidents, only some purpose I haven't understood yet.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 27, 2009)

i am a being filled with love and as such i am also an intimate part of every other being around me.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Our greatest glory consists not in never failing, but in rising every time we fall. *



================================

*Of course there is this gem I heard when I was in ROTC* 







_*"Excuses are like Assholes..Everybody has one...And they all Stink" *_

*Classic  Pershing Rifles  Affirmation.... *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 27, 2009)

My personal favorite is 
Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned.

Or there's always this one:
I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and dogonnit, people like me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 27, 2009)

kayrae said:


> This cracked me up so much. It really does sound like something you'd hear from a cassette



Lol, cheesy as it might sound to you, it really has helped me.

I got into meditation at the urging of my past counselor. He was part of a holistic healing group that was doing a study on sexual abuse survivors and the effects of meditation. I participated in the study, the first of it's kind, and it was shown that meditation does help to reduce stress levels in the sexually abused.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 27, 2009)

So happy more people are contributing to this thread! Let's all keep posting! 

When I change the way I look at things, the things I look at change.


----------



## Tania (Aug 27, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Or there's always this one:
> I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and dogonnit, people like me!



I don't do affirmations, but I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for my buddy Stu.


----------



## steely (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes I can! Yes I will! I will persevere!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 29, 2009)

I do not fear the past. I will not fear the future.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am supported by the Universe at all times.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2009)

"Sometimes being a high-riding bitch is all a woman has to hold on to..."


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 29, 2009)

"This moment is a blessing in disguise" - that one gets me through a LOT of shit I don't want to deal with!! LOL 

"Love is perfection in action. Grace is compassion in motion"

"I vow to you to live my highest and best life from this moment forward with love, compassion, kindness and joy. "

"I now choose, in this moment, to reclaim my power, to be fully alive and present in each moment, to let go of the past and to trust that the future is unfolding better, healthier, richer, sweeter and brighter than I could possibly imagine."


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 30, 2009)

what i'm looking for is not out there. its in me. --helen keller


----------



## johnnny2005 (Aug 30, 2009)

I like that one Felecia.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Aug 30, 2009)

Where I am is exactly where I need to be.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 30, 2009)

I will keep putting one foot in front of the other and keep going,I will keep moving forwards!


----------



## steely (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't change others, I can only change my reaction to others.


----------



## southernfa (Aug 31, 2009)

A personal favourite is an old spanish proverb; "There isn't enough darkness in the whole world to extinguish the light of one small candle" and then of course there is Emerson: "Though we travel the world over to find the beautiful, we must carry it with us or we find it not."


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 1, 2009)

All my needs will be met in the right way and at the right time.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 7, 2009)

Emerson again: Don't waste yourself in rejection, nor bark against the bad, but chant the beauty of the good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2009)

AlethaBBW said:


> All my needs will be met in the right way and at the right time.



I like this one.....reminds me of a movie I watched the other day called "Disfigured". One character in it points out how she can panic over not getting what it is that she needs......I have done that a lot in my own life. Glad to see the problem.....and finally know what to say to myself


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 10, 2009)

whatever happens in my life is what is best for me and everyone concerned


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 12, 2009)

i radiate love and happiness


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2009)

I keep looking for strength in other people- yet still have to harvest it in myself first. 


I did my meditation tonight- wish I had done it earlier this week. Wow.....it's taken a load off


Affirmation:
I am love
I am loving
I am loved


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 13, 2009)

"Rejection is the universe's way of protecting us." This works for jobs as well as relationships. <grin>

"All is well." 

.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 14, 2009)

Without self-love I cannot give my Light to the world because I do not see it or feel it. Today and always, I choose self love.


----------



## steely (Sep 14, 2009)

I am Everything and that is good to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2009)

No, I am not doing anything wrong.....some people are just stupid assholes that do not take responsibility for themselves.


----------



## olwen (Sep 14, 2009)

Because I watched this show and this damn song is just stuck in my head: 

"Don't stop Believing."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 15, 2009)

I am going to drag those abandonment issues kicking and screaming into the light of day- I want to watch it burn up like the blood sucker that it is.....


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 18, 2009)

Change your attutide, change your life.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 18, 2009)

Your present circumstances do not determine where you can go. They merely determine where you should start.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Your present circumstances do not determine where you can go. They merely determine where you should start.



Pure Gold, Lilly :bow:


I realized tonight that I have kicked the crutch out from beneath myself when I started my recovery from addiction. I felt confused about what to do next until I realized that means I get to walk...and even run now. 
I think I can see clearly now....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 18, 2009)

The state of my life is nothing more than a reflection of my state of mind.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 21, 2009)

I am who I am and accept my feelings wholeheartedly.
Those that mind don't matter, and those that matter don't mind.


----------



## Donna (Sep 22, 2009)

Do not regret and never to look back. Regret is an appalling waste of energy that cannot be built on; it drains us of that which we can presently enjoy.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am a spiritual being at the core. I am not a human being having a spiritual experience. I am a spiritual being having a human experience.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 26, 2009)

I am free to choose how to live my life


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 28, 2009)

All that I desire I deserve and it is flowing to me now from the infinite supply in the universe


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 28, 2009)

I choose my crowd wisely and am careful of the company I keep. Mediocrity can seem like excellence when surrounded by mediocre people.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 29, 2009)

"Too late I loved you, O Beauty ever ancient and ever new! Too late I loved you! And, behold, you were within me, and I out of myself, and there I searched for you."
St Augustine


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 29, 2009)

I accept Divine Love as a legacy of my humanness and spirit.
I radiate this Love to everyone I meet.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am done paying for my past. It is payed in full, I owe no one anything else from it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 30, 2009)

I will let nothing break my spirit today. No thoughts, no people, NOTHING! Everything yields to diligence.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 30, 2009)

I will joyously leap out of my bed and greet my morning with a glad heart. I will rejoice in knowing that each day is a gift.


----------



## southernfa (Oct 1, 2009)

There is nothing small in God's eyes; let there be nothing small in thine. - Sri Aurobindo


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 1, 2009)

I walk into every situation expecting the best while knowing that the universe has given me what it takes to deal with the worse.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 1, 2009)

Happiness is a direction, not a destination. My navigation is set on it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2009)

All the work that I do.....it's just as valuable as when other people do it.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 3, 2009)

I light up the world around me with a smile on my face. I glow with happiness from the inside out.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am getting out of my comfort zone. I know I will grow if I'm willing to feel awkward every once and awhile.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 9, 2009)

I make room in my heart for my whole being. I forgive myself for any false judgements I held against myself. Grateful for remembering who I really am, I rest my mind in the deep still waters of infinite peace.

Michal Golan


----------



## southernfa (Oct 11, 2009)

Forgetfulness of your real nature is true death; remembrance of it is rebirth.
Sri Ramana Maharshi


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 11, 2009)

with every step i move toward living the life I love.
And loving the life I live.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2009)

Isolation is a dream killer. I know that no man is an island; individually I am but 1 drop, collectively I am apart of an ocean. 

I will embrace teamwork.


----------



## southernfa (Oct 14, 2009)

Your true home is in the here and the now. It is not limited by time, space, nationality, or race. Your true home is not an abstract idea. It is something you can touch and live in every moment.
- Thich Nhat Hanh
(1926 - )
Vietnamese Zen Buddhist monk


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 14, 2009)

I use the insights I receive to make my life work in better ways

also adding this. i posted it in the lounge but it wouldn't hurt to repeat it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hds3jvjZY-Y


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> I use the insights I receive to make my life work in better ways
> 
> also adding this. i posted it in the lounge but it wouldn't hurt to repeat it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hds3jvjZY-Y



Wow....what a surprising video....that I love! Thanks for sharing that, Felecia


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 17, 2009)

It's okay to make mistakes, because they're a necessary part of learning.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 17, 2009)

Saw a bumper sticker tonight:

*I'd rather be here right now*.



Good reminder to live in the present.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 23, 2009)

have something postive to say today!


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 23, 2009)

I need to be here and have a purpose at this time.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you for everything. I have no complaints whatsoever!


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 28, 2009)

I give my emotions, feelings, mistakes, and painful memories over to the universe to handle. I walk in hope and stay focused only on what the universe wants for me, and that is prosperity.


----------



## steely (Oct 29, 2009)

This too shall pass


----------



## GTAFA (Oct 29, 2009)

Forgive me, i LOVE this thread, but I wanted to share the following short film that I saw today. It's called VALIDATION, which is how you can search for it on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao

By the way, this film reminds me of the affirmations of this thread, and i didn't know where else to put it. If this is the wrong place to post it, please move it of course, and excuse me for the faux pas.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 30, 2009)

steely said:


> This too shall pass



still so simple and true!


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 30, 2009)

GTAFA said:


> Forgive me, i LOVE this thread, but I wanted to share the following short film that I saw today. It's called VALIDATION, which is how you can search for it on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao
> 
> By the way, this film reminds me of the affirmations of this thread, and i didn't know where else to put it. If this is the wrong place to post it, please move it of course, and excuse me for the faux pas.



neat short film. ty for posting it.


----------



## southernfa (Nov 3, 2009)

Self-respect is the fruit of discipline, the sense of dignity grows with the ability to say no to oneself.
- Abraham Joshua Heschel
(1907 - 1972 )
Jewish theologian


----------



## steely (Nov 6, 2009)

Every day above ground is a good day...


----------



## olwen (Nov 6, 2009)

GTAFA said:


> Forgive me, i LOVE this thread, but I wanted to share the following short film that I saw today. It's called VALIDATION, which is how you can search for it on youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao
> 
> By the way, this film reminds me of the affirmations of this thread, and i didn't know where else to put it. If this is the wrong place to post it, please move it of course, and excuse me for the faux pas.



Wow, that was amazing. It actually made me cry tears of joy, so it made me very happy. I'll watch this video next time I'm feeling down. Thanks so much GTAFA for posting it. :bow: I rep thee sir.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 7, 2009)

Breath........


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 9, 2009)

I believe in myself. I can do anything!


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 9, 2009)

I will attempt to see every problem or challenge as a possible opportunity.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hate is too great of a burden to bear. It injures the hater more than the hated.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2009)

Negativity does not exist in my world today.
I will be sensitive to only positive vibrations


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hate is too great of a burden to bear. It injures the hater more than the hated.



i really like this one


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 18, 2009)

this popped up today. i thought i'd share it: 

Anais Nin: We do not grow absolutely, chronologically. We grow sometimes in one dimension, and not in another; unevenly. We grow partially. We are relative. We are mature in one realm, childish in another. The past, present, and future mingle and pull us backward, forward, or fix us in the present. We are made up of layers, cells, constellations


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 18, 2009)

From a fortune cookie (i recall it was the best tasting fortune cookie i ever ate):
*
"Fear is the darkroom where negatives are developed."
*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2009)

winninglotteryticketwinninglotteryticketwinninglotteryticket


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 23, 2009)

today my focus is being grateful to be alive, using my time to do what is best for me, my loved ones, and the Earth, leaving the world better than when I came into it and being a positive force in the world.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

Breathe.....more


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't grieve too long when you lose something. EVERYTHING comes back in a different form - Rumi


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 4, 2009)

No one is wrong. In the eyes of love, all people are doing the best they can from their own levels of consciousness.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 6, 2009)

I will embrace the holiday season with joy and an open heart. I will look at this time of year through the eyes of a child full of excitement. I will gift others with kindness and a sincere smile. I will feel at peace and view my life as the miracle that it is.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 7, 2009)

I will give so much time to the improvement of myself that I have NO time to criticize others.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 9, 2009)

love begins with me


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nothing ever goes away until it has taught us what we need to know.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 22, 2009)

Relationships and bonds will not break easily if you make them elastic. Be flexible.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Happy New Year bump*

Constant complainers are people who live in a golden age complaining about how yellow everything is - avoid them.


----------



## Jes (Jan 7, 2010)

You cannot remain stationary. You must either go forward or backward.
-- Paramahansa Yogananda


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Work becomes play / play becomes work.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 1, 2010)

Without love, life is Moanday Tearsday Wasteday Thirstday Frightday Shatterday... 

Love more!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 1, 2010)

When we long for life without difficulties, remind us that oaks grow strong in contrary winds and diamonds are made under pressure.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 8, 2010)

"There's a reason you can learn from everything: you have basic wisdom, basic intelligence, and basic goodness." ~Pema Chodron


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 13, 2010)

Whenever the law of righteousness withers away and lawlessness arises, then do I generate myself on earth. I come into being age after age and take a visible shape and move a man with men for the protection of good, thrusting the evil back and setting virtue on her seat again.

(from the Bhagavad Gita)


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 14, 2010)

_Be the change you want to see in the world.
_
M. Gandhi.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 16, 2010)

A real friend will tell you to go to hell so sensitively that you'd be looking forward to the journey.  

Now, that's a friendship I can believe in!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 7, 2010)

*spring bump*

A hero is in all of us. If we look deep and stop looking to other people to save us, we will find the strength God/the Universe gave us to help ourselves.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 11, 2010)

You can't change your past, 
But you CAN shape your future.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 12, 2010)

Today I got to be the greatest display of ME that's ever been seen!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Being sad & crying DOES NOT change your conditions. Getting angry and doing something does! Get movin'!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

Courage is tiny bits of fear all glued together.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Apr 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Courage is tiny bits of fear all glued together.



I *LIKE* that!
Thanks!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

yvw!

"In the end what matters most is:
How well did you love
How well did you live
& How well did you learn to let go"


----------



## GTAFA (Apr 20, 2010)

*Joy is not in things; it is in us.*
_ --Richard Wagner_


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you look for the difficulty in opportunity or the opportunity in difficulty?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 26, 2010)

*Hump Day bump*

Nothing is impossible - the word itself says I'M POSSIBLE!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2010)

The hottest fashion trend is a strong and sexy woman.


----------



## GTAFA (Jun 25, 2010)

You are entitled to miracles because of what you are. You will receive miracles because of what God is. And you will offer miracles because you are one with God.


----------



## GTAFA (Jul 4, 2010)

I think a lot of people have greatness in them if they have the support.

Judd Apatow, explaining why he thinks a director should be supportive when someone auditions for him, on_Inside the Actor's Studio._


----------



## GTAFA (Jul 20, 2010)

&#8206;The wound is the place where the Light enters you. 

_Rumi_​


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 24, 2011)

Always carry a small sledgehammer in your purse just in case you happen to hit the glass ceiling!


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 25, 2011)

No one can make you feel inferior without your consent - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 3, 2011)

"Don't spend your precious time asking ~ "*Why isn't the world a better place*?"
It will only be time wasted. The question to ask is "_*How can I make it better?*_" To that there is an answer. " - Leo Buscaglia


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 5, 2011)

On Pain
by Kahlil Gibran


Your pain is the breaking of the shell that encloses your understanding.
Even as the stone of the fruit must break, that its heart may stand in the sun, so must you know pain.
And could you keep your heart in wonder at the daily miracles of your life, your pain would not seem less wondrous than your joy;
And you would accept the seasons of your heart, even as you have always accepted the seasons that pass over your fields.
And you would watch with serenity through the winters of your grief.


Much of your pain is self-chosen.
It is the bitter potion by which the physician within you heals your sick self.
Therefore trust the physician, and drink his remedy in silence and tranquillity:
For his hand, though heavy and hard, is guided by the tender hand of the Unseen,
And the cup he brings, though it burn your lips, has been fashioned of the clay which the Potter has moistened with His own sacred tears.


----------

